# New member about to start Clomid



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, I've just joined this site, although I've used it before for some info. My DH and I have been TTC for 6 years. I have a blocked tube, and had a lap and dye done on Thursday. They weren't able to unblock my tube, and they also found some endo on my left ovary, which they lasered. They've prescribed a six month cycle of Clomid, and I just wanted to know people's experiences of it. I'd be grateful for any advice, feeling a bit down, was hoping that the laparoscopy would go better.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi HH - welcome to FF 

Come and join the Clomid girls on the chatter thread - they're all lovely and will be able to support you throughout your cycle, with any questions or worries you might have - also if you just need to get something off your chest!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200185.0

I've moved on from Clomid now but did two cycles in June and July. I have mild PCO and it made me produce two mature follies both months and I ovulated ok. Unfortunately no BFP, but I was lucky to get away with almost no s/e on Clomid. Some of the girls have suffered a bit with s/e but you could be another lucky one!

Good luck with your TTC journey - wishing you tonnes of


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi HH

I also had some tubal issues from my l&d.  Have you started your clomid yet?

Really hoping that you are one of the lucky ones who clomid works for first time.

There are lots of success stories on here,

Wishing you all the best with your clomid cycles

ps. clomid can make you a little crazy so it is good to have all the friends on here to help you through.  I have past clomid and now on an alternative puregon which I am finding much better.  

Jenny
xx


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Did a little research on Clomid last night, read a few older posts here, and have to say I'm feeling more positive. As you say, there are a lot of success stories. Haven't started the Clomid yet, won't start until October. My consultant is going to give me some scans during my first cycle, and she's on study leave and holiday until the beginning of October, so I'll just wait until she's back. I'll have a period inbetween, but to be honest, I'm looking forward to a month off. Psyche myself up for beginning the Clomid, and be in a positive frame of mind and thinking lots of good baby thoughts  

JennyW, what do you mean by 'crazy'? Lol! Did you suffer really bad mood swings? Did you find it about the same as period mood swings? Or worse? Just need to warn the DH!


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

The clomid made me quite emotional especially when i was overstimmed I just burst into tears without any reason.  Also made me really sweaty.  I think it can also make you a bit irrational.  My DH said he soon realised it was the tablets - but beware even though you only take them 5 days the side effects can last all month.

Drink lots and lots of water.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya *Hendry* 

Your bio sounds like mine - I have a blocked right tube and PCO on my left ovary.

Clomid didn't help me get my BFP, but it has helped lots of women with worse issues than us.. so there is always hope  It did help regulate me, which was a blessing, and I had a much better idea when I was ov'ng. I am one of the unfortunates [as I call them lol] who suffered many se from the drug. Moodswings [worse than normal, which is saying a lot considering mine were bad anyway] hot flushes, emotional ourbursts, really poor concentration, serious fatigue as af approached, ovary pain at ov time, trapped wind, some nausea though nothing major, achey bbs, constant dull ache in my abdomen, skin outbreak, restless/sleepless nights..

I won't go on - I am not wanting to put you off!! - I'm just making you aware that you you may have any or all or none of these, but if you do suffer with any of them, don't worry.. they're all a part of it  and also all bearable, else I wouldn't have got through 6 rounds of the stuff  It really is a miracle drug for many, many women. One thing I will say, you have to keep a positive frame of mind on Clomid and if you ever start to lose that, you'll find tonnes of support on here from some great girls 

Good luck.. hope you get your BFP!


----------



## cherry2001_uk (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi i first took clomid 3 years ago and it worked for me after 5 mnths and i had a lovely little boy im now just on my 1st cycle again and so am hoping it will work.  Its really good stuff i would recommend it to everyone without it i dont think i would ever of had children. ndIve got pcos and only have one period a year then im on about 8 mnths so never really had a chance without help...


----------



## Loopdy (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thank heavens I have found this web site (I joined yesterday).  I too am in my infancy with assisted fertility and am just into my second cycle of Clomid.  .  Me and my husband have been trying for two years and have unexplained infertility.

I've just been reading about the side affects and feel most relieved (not that I want anyone else to have them) but that me bursting in tears at work, sleepless nights and mood swings are all normal because I feel slightly un-normal!  I just wanted to wish everyone well on this site and look forward to getting to read about peoples success stories.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome Loopdy and Cherry - come over to the Clomid Chatter thread, there are loads of lovely FFs on there, each with a different experience of Clomid.

Wishing you lots of   and


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi  .......... Welcome hendry, Cherry and loopdy  

Come join us on the main chatter thread,  
  feel free to ask as many questions as you like!!!

T xx


----------



## Loopdy (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome ladies!  I would love to join the chatter but home laptop is no more so have to rely on works one which doesn't allow access to chatter.  Really enjoying reading the message boards though.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

This is the chatter thread hun, it's not the chat room

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206887.0


----------

